# Driving to Qatar



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, has anyone driven to Qatar before from Dubai...

How do you do it, is it safe, do you have to pass saudi...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

.....................


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hatta, oman? we on about the same place...

qatar is past abu, and north of KSA....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Hi, has anyone driven to Qatar before from Dubai...
> 
> How do you do it, is it safe, do you have to pass saudi...


Not sure if you actually enter Saudi, or if road just passes by.
If you do have to pass through Saudi- you will need a visa.
Many years ago you couldnt travel through- but I believe you can pass through with relevant documents 
(ladies cant dive in Saudi if you are traveling with one)
I guess it is safe - probably similar driving styles to here.

It would probably be quicker and cheaper to fly over..Air Arabia flies to Qatar from Sharjah

They have flights from 199 dhs at the moment.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Doh

Mind was waaaaaaaay on something else


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Saudi immigration is a nightmare!! Aswell as visa's, you will need to check whats docs/insurance requirements need to be met to satisfy border immigration for your vehicle..........thats before you have to sort out visa's AND vehicle docs/insurance for Qatar!! It could prove very expensive and more trouble than it's worth! 

As suggested, flying is easier and prices aren't that bad! I used Qatar Airways to fly to Doha from Dubai.


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

A friend of mine did this and it was extremely painful, dont do it.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Just a additional thought, if you're driving a hire vehicle, there may be restrictions regarding taking the vehicle out of the UAE. Check with your rental company on their policy for this.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

no, i have a new car.
if the road doesnt pass through saudi, then it must be easier...


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

I just looked at a map of the region and can't see a land border between the UAE and Qatar. Unless there is a car ferry service, think you will have to drive through Saudi.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> no, i have a new car.
> if the road doesnt pass through saudi, then it must be easier...


I've done a little research for you today. It seems, and don't quote me, that there is a disputed area (disputed between the UAE and KSA) of approx 125kms. Apparantly, you drive along a highway here (which is classed as Saudi soil) and reach Sila in Qatar via this route.

To enter KSA, you will need a transit visa which can be applied for in the UAE. Your visa for Qatar can be obtained upon entering Qatar and there will be a small fee (remember the currency in Qatar is Qatari Riyals).

Please check with your insurance company AND the Saudi & Qatar Embassies as to what is required regarding insurance and any vehicle requirements i.e. warning triangles, spare bulbs, hi-vis vests etc. You will need confirmation your insurance covers you and ensure you have breakdown cover for both countries. Also ensure you have adequate travel/medical insurance.

Please don't rely soley on the information here, this is just a guide. Check with the relevant authorities for the most up to date information as it can AND does change without notice.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

are you going to Qatar to have your ironing done?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

are you going to get a life


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> are you going to Qatar to have your ironing done?



Lol!:

But on a more serious note though, I understand where you are coming from Stevie! Must be hard on your mum!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

didnt realise people would go so stupid and dumb about it...
it is hard on my mum

if people are like this, im done with thise sh1te


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Stevie. You are taking things way to personally and making something out of nothing. Regular posters on forums tend to become well aware of each other and start to act friendly making jokes and such. 

NO ONE here has made any statement about your mom, nor insulted her. Are you seriously becoming agro because we are joking with you about ironing? You hand out comments left, right and centre, and we are not allowed to, even though we might feel that we have a familiarity with you, which allows us to be more informal with you?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry, maybe your right.
just going through hard time at minute, your right, should take it all as a joke, which it is.

apologies for being a idiot.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Cool man. Everyone has their bad days.


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> apologies for being a idiot.


I come over next Wednesday - I think I'll get a T-shirt printed with that quote on it, cos I'm sure I will have plenty of use for it! LOL

I wouldn't worry about it mucker.


----------



## Grantley (Oct 6, 2008)

You drive about 80kms through Saudi, to enter at the southern border of Qatar. Full transit visa required, including insce etc etc. No unrelated females in the car, and your wife/daughter/sister has to sit in the back, covered up. We were going to drive down from Doha to Dubai, but it all got too hard. We sold the car and will buy another when we land next month


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Grantley said:


> You drive about 80kms through Saudi, to enter at the southern border of Qatar. Full transit visa required, including insce etc etc. No unrelated females in the car, and your wife/daughter/sister has to sit in the back, covered up. We were going to drive down from Doha to Dubai, but it all got too hard. We sold the car and will buy another when we land next month


They sure go out of their way to make women feel worthless!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> They sure go out of their way to make women feel worthless!


The idea is to protect a woman's honour, not to make a woman feel worthless. Personally, I could see the sense in this but it's something I think should be left to a woman to decide and not men. 

I would not have a problem wearing Islamic clothing when visiting a country that requires me to cover up, it's good manners to respect the traditions and customs when visiting any country. Our personal views shouldn't come into it.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I would love to wear a dish dasha(correct term?).


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I would love to wear a dish dasha(correct term?).


A dish-dash-ah or Thoub, the headress is called a Shumagg and the black band is an Ogal. Sometimes a white cap is worn under the Shumagg, this is called a Tagiyah.

I liked Arabian dress, never found a problem with it.


----------

